# Blue Rams (Mikrogeophagus.ramirezi) Log



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Brought this lil guy home yesterday and acclimated him to my 20 gallon breeder (which is currently housing my female GBR and female EBR). Trying to grow some clippings from my main tank as well (Java fern, narrow leaf ludwigia, and Hygro.polysperma)
Immediately after introducing him to my tank, the 3 fish began a flirt-fest and the new male paired off with my female GBR. Fast forward to this morning, The pair has cleaned off a piece of black slate, and the male has dug a pit. The female's egg tube in starting to extend, and she's beginning to get plump.
Happened to snap a few quick shots with my phone. I apologize for the poor quality, bad lighting and algae growing on my tank walls (camera couldn't focus). I will get better pics, once I've done some maintenance on the tank and relocate the lone female EBR. Pics really don't do justice for the pair, the colours and finnage on the male are really stunning in person. Love how high the male's dorsal ray extends, can kinda see it in picture #2 & 3.


----------



## cb1021

Where did you buy these rams? They look very healthy and not hormone injected.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

cb1021 said:


> Where did you buy these rams? They look very healthy and not hormone injected.


The male from BigAl's Mississauga, and the female from Dragon Aquarium. Selected the best looking specimens from the tanks, looked for non intensified colours, body shape, and finnage. Unfortunately I forgot to ask where the rams were from. I'll give them a call today, to check the sources.

I was originally going to buy my rams from Finatics, as they're the best guys to get cichlids from in Sauga. Still planning to head there to grab a few pairs of GBRs and EBRs.

I might get in contact with Oliver from Below Water to see if I can get some wild pairs or a group.

Hope my current pair doesn't turn out to be infertile (fingers crossed).


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

*Eggs!*

Quick update with some awesome news!
The ram pair just started laying eggs on the piece of slate in their tank. 
These are some early shots, the pair is still laying and fertilizing. Eggs looking good so far, hope everything goes well (The waiting game begins).


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Can see eyes and spines slowly developing 
Keep you guys posted.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Got some bad news guys. Just got home to discover my female eating the eggs. Over half of them are gone, all of them looked viabale too 
I'll have to wait for another batch, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## cb1021

These are beautiful fish. Keep us posted


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

cb1021 said:


> These are beautiful fish. Keep us posted


Will do 

Female is actually starting to get plump again, so we'll see what happens this time around.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Forgot to post about these guys, but these two were my old local bred pair.

Male



















Male and Female


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Went to feed the pair this morning and noticed all the eggs were gone...


What I saw instead was the male guarding a clusters of wigglers in the pit he dug at the back of their tank 
Not exactly sure how many there were, but my initial count of their nest was about 180-200. Will continue to give the pair their privacy and see if they can raise the fry to free swimmers. They seem to have gotten switching shifts down pretty well.
Keep you guys updated.


----------



## cb1021

Whattttttt. Flicking awesome.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Checked up on the pair and their fry earlier this morning, while I was feeding them, and things are progressing quite well. The cluster hasn't decreased in size, so I guess the parents (primarily the mom) hasn't been snacking on their babies. The parents really seem to be getting good at caring for their fry, surprised and happy that it took them only 2 attempts (fingers crossed that they continue getting better)

The wigglers are becoming more active, startling to roll and bounce a little. 3 more days until they start free swimming, or so I hope.

As always, I keep everyone posted


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Another morning update: The fry are starting to jump/wiggle around a lot more, and the parents have relocated them to a larger/wider pit they dug. The pit also happens to be directly under my java fern, which is now uprooted. Guess the roots will help serve as shelter and security.

Will update everyone again tomorrow morning


----------



## skylane

Next time pull the eggs and artificially hatching, with MBlue. Good luck next time nice Rams BTW!

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

skylane said:


> Next time pull the eggs and artificially hatching, with MBlue. Good luck next time nice Rams BTW!
> 
> Clem


Thanks Clem.

Maybe I'll try artificially hatching with their next batch. Right now I want my pair to gain experience raising the fry themselves, and so for so good. It's been quite interesting watching the pair go through the rearing process: courting, digging pits,spawning, taking turns guarding and fanning, and corralling and transferring the fry together. 
I also thought it was cool how my female gathered food to feed my male, when he didn't want to leave the nest.
The fry should be free swimming in 1-2 more days.

Will keep everyone posted


----------



## skylane

Rams are really bad parents, but the odd pair can remember how to parent raise , but they are all captive , tank raised and you are lucky indeed to get them to parent raise.
I have some nice Rams from Mike's at Finnatics about two months now and they have spawned, but water parameters not rite at the time for fertilization of the eggs, not an easy fish to breed. Now my Rams have stalled since putting them in a new of their own. I have talked to breeders on the subject, but I think you got lucky when you bought them from different stores, I live not to far from either.
Pm me if you would like to chat or meet up, we can share experiences!😉

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

skylane said:


> Rams are really bad parents, but the odd pair can remember how to parent raise , but they are all captive , tank raised and you are lucky indeed to get them to parent raise.
> I have some nice Rams from Mike's at Finnatics about two months now and they have spawned, but water parameters not rite at the time for fertilization of the eggs, not an easy fish to breed. Now my Rams have stalled since putting them in a new of their own. I have talked to breeders on the subject, but I think you got lucky when you bought them from different stores, I live not to far from either.
> Pm me if you would like to chat or meet up, we can share experiences!��
> 
> Clem


I was actually planning to grab some pairs from Mike at Finatics, but my pair spawned so I held off. Currently cycling some new tanks. Planning to to get some quality ram pairs shipped up from the States later this month-September, but maybe I'll stop by Finatics first to see what Mike has (always has awesome cichlids/fish and deals  ). Interested in getting some wilds in the future too.


----------



## skylane

Sounds good, I was at Finnatics earlier today but had to leave to pick up someone, but I may go back tomorrow if I have time.
Wilds would be cool, but water parameters for them are different, since most Rams sold are tap raised, but if you buy wilds the seller has to prepare them for shipment if they are from South America, good luck to you.

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

3 fry have reached the free swimming stage. Watched the parents corral them back to the nest, when the fry would wander out


----------



## cb1021

skylane said:


> Sounds good, I was at Finnatics earlier today but had to leave to pick up someone, but I may go back tomorrow if I have time.
> Wilds would be cool, but water parameters for them are different, since most Rams sold are tap raised, but if you buy wilds the seller has to prepare them for shipment if they are from South America, good luck to you.
> 
> Clem


Sky you say wilds at finatics? Did you see captive bred there too?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

cb1021 said:


> Sky you say wilds at finatics? Did you see captive bred there too?


I talked to Mike at Finatics last week, and he said he has some GBRs and EBRs in stock (buy 3 get the 4th free). Not sure if that deal is still on, best to contact Mike directly to check.


----------



## skylane

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> I talked to Mike at Finatics last week, and he said he has some GBRs and EBRs in stock (buy 3 get the 4th free). Not sure if that deal is still on, best to contact Mike directly to check.


No Sir, I didn't say wilds at Finnatics , I'm not sure what he has in stock because that day I had to leave early on Saturday as soon as I got there. I did see some Apistos that looked nice, but he has a new set up of tanks against the wall with lots of new fish. I will have to go there during the week to chat with him , he is always to busy to talk but he makes time if your patient.

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Just got home and checked up on the pair and their fry, and saw all the fry free swimming 
Some are already nipping at the plants I have in the tank, but I put some microworms in to get them going.
Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Fed and checked on the parents and their fry this morning, and things are going very well. The fry are all feeding (starting to see their bellies turn white from the microworms, and poop trails behind them haha), and becoming more independent (went from a cloud that followed the parents, to swimming across the length and height of the tank).

Was hesitant about doing a water change yesterday, because the sensitivity of the fry, but using a drip line to top off the tank worked out. Took about 3-4 hours to complete.

Will update again later this evening.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Fed and checked on the rams just a moment ago, and some of the fry are beginning to starting to wonder around the tank (hiding in and nipping at my cabomba.carolinia and Myriophyllum.scabratum).
The parents seem to have a hard time trying to keep their school of fry together. Once a group of fry leave the school, the parents chase after them to bring them back, but as soon as they do, they have to go catch the ones they left behind haha.
On another note, the fry seem to have doubled in size compared to yesterday


----------



## skylane

You gotta get pics for us ...

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

skylane said:


> You gotta get pics for us ...
> 
> Clem


Some quick and crappy shots, but you can see some of the fry 
There's a lot more than the pictures actually shows


----------



## skylane

Ok, those are not crappy pics BTW, now you gonna sell me some Rams or what? 
It's really nice to see them parenting, sweet Bro!!😎

Clem


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

skylane said:


> Ok, those are not crappy pics BTW, now you gonna sell me some Rams or what?
> It's really nice to see them parenting, sweet Bro!!&#128526;
> 
> Clem


Will be more than happy to sell some rams to everyone on the forum hahaha! 
Once they reach the appropriate size that is.
The breeding pair will stay with me forever though


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic

Well looks like my fry have become bored of feeding on microworms. Tried feeding them today and they completely ignored them. They seem more interested in nipping at my plants and the surface of my substrate.
Decided to make powdered fry food by finely grinding Northfin Krill Gold 1mm pellets. The fry seem eager to eat the stuff, but it sinks too fast, and the fry aren't big enough to take baby brineshrimp yet.


----------



## cichlidsam

Nice looking rams! Kudos on getting them to raise their own fry.


----------



## archangelvk

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> Well looks like my fry have become bored of feeding on microworms. Tried feeding them today and they completely ignored them. They seem more interested in nipping at my plants and the surface of my substrate.
> Decided to make powdered fry food by finely grinding Northfin Krill Gold 1mm pellets. The fry seem eager to eat the stuff, but it sinks too fast, and the fry aren't big enough to take baby brineshrimp yet.


Any updates on this? Just found this thread and Im very interested !


----------

